# jd stx38 top noise on engine, please help



## ronmonroe34 (May 8, 2012)

i replaced the coil on my stx38 yellow deck. once i put back together i get this noise that sounds like metal to metal rubbing. i took screen and schroud back off on top of motor and noise is gone. if i bolt the screen back on the noise is back. is there a trick to bolting the screen back on? when i say screen, i am referring to the screen that has 3 8mm bolts that sit in the little cup on top of the engine? is there a specific way this needs to be bolted back on for balancing or anything. please help and thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Try keeping the screen loose until you have the shroud all bolted down tight. Then try to center the screen in the opening and tighten it down. Turn the engine over by hand and see if you can hear any rubbing. You can also check to see if the shroud can move up slightly before you tighten it down. The bolts don't fit extra snug in the holes, so there may be a bit of play there to work with.


----------



## ronmonroe34 (May 8, 2012)

thanks for your help. i actually took 8 pennies, put 2 on top one another and place them under the screnn on all four side. it held the screen up high enough and i tighten bolts. put cover back on and perfect. sounds stupid but worked


----------

